
Soon only the rich will be able to escape the heat. In Iraq, it’s already so - spraak
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/climate-change-apartheid-poor-iraq-effects-heatwave-a9049206.html
======
ghouse
Heat makes people less productive -
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/ucenergy/2018/08/29/heat-
makes-...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/ucenergy/2018/08/29/heat-makes-people-
less-productive-spelling-trouble-for-the-economy-and-future/)

Heat makes people more aggressive -
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S006526010...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0065260100800040)

------
mlb_hn
Um, Iraq has had numerous issues not directly related to global warming in the
last 40 years which might have impacted their electrical infrastructure a bit
(wars, occupations, firing the government, corruption, etc.).

~~~
dpau
yes, the article specifically talks about that. those issues exacerbate the
problems from increased temperatures due to climate change.

------
Zelphyr
Maybe we need to start digging. I wonder if living and working mostly
underground (not, like, hundreds of feet but rather just beneath the surface)
wouldn’t help keep us physically cool naturally and cheaply but also help
reduce emissions and energy consumption since there would be less need of air
conditioning and heating. Not entirely practical for a lot of the
planet—coastal areas come to mind—but even if those that can do it did I’d
think it would make a difference.

Though, I guess this also highlights that it would mostly be the rich that
could afford to do this. I suspect submerged structures are more expensive to
build and maintain than conventional buildings.

~~~
hbcondo714
When we were visiting Taiwan in the summer during peak humidity, we found
staying in the subway systems a relief from the heat as they are clean, well-
maintained and had emaculant malls all underground. Too bad they didn't have
hotel accommodations down there.

~~~
utopian3
You should visit the London Bakerloo line in the summer ;-)

